# California Natural



## Roccaes (Jul 2, 2008)

My dogs used to eat NUTRO and while they never had any issues, I switched them due to the recent NUTRO recalls involving their sensitive stomach foods. I did as much research as was possible but finally just had to pick one and go with it. I went with California Natural. Anybody have any experiences with that brand, good or bad? Mine are eating the Herring and Sweet Potato.


----------



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

I've heard very good things about California Natural. It's a premium food.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

CA Natural is a very good food. It's made by Natura the same company that makes Innova and Natura is a good company.


----------



## gowestgirl (Jul 2, 2008)

I used to work in the Pet Food Industry in sales of all Natural Food. I make my own but would feed any Natura product if I could not make my own. Sometimes I buy a bag and supplement or use the kibble as treats. It is one of the best- really superior and price wise it works out real close to Nutro- especially if you take part in the frequent buyers program. The pet store where you get it should offer it or at least participate. They lose nothing- it is run by Natura- not the pet store. For every so many bags you earn a free bag. I believe with Natura products it would be your 13th bag is free. It's a good deal- just ask for all the details- I think the smallest bag you add to your list is the size of your free one. So if you usually buy the big one but once to go to the beach or something and you buy a little bag to travel with- don't add it to the card! Anyhow- it's a great food- get on that frequent buyer program!


----------



## techampion (Jul 31, 2008)

I tried California Natural but Alice wasn't all that into it...and (while it could be coincidence) she suffered a 2.5 week bout of constipation. I switched her to Innova reduced fat which she has been on for a year now with no issues poop-wise. I am currently switching her to Natural Balance Potato and Duck to see if here chronic yeast issues are allergy related.

T.C.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

techampion said:


> I tried California Natural but Alice wasn't all that into it...and (while it could be coincidence) she suffered a 2.5 week bout of constipation. I switched her to Innova reduced fat which she has been on for a year now with no issues poop-wise. I am currently switching her to Natural Balance Potato and Duck to see if here chronic yeast issues are allergy related.
> 
> T.C.


The one negative with CA Natural is that it is REALLY low in fiber on their Chicken and Rice and Lamb and Rice formulas so dogs that need fiber to either bulk things up (ie not have the runs) or more fiber to get things out (ie not get constipated) it won't work well for them. Also their Herring and Sweet Potato formula is not gluten free so if your dog has a gluten allergy like mine you'll either have to choose the chicken, the lamb, or another food. Unfortunately where I like the food ingredients, my dogs need at least 4% fiber in their food (CA Natural is 1.5% for the chicken and 2% for the Lamb) and my dog has a gluten allergy so out goes to Herring formula. But if your dog doesn't need a high fiber diet and/or doesn't have a gluten allergy it's a good food.

However that is probably why your dog was constipated due to the lack of fiber. I also switched to Natural Balance although the Lamb Meal and Rice and am VERY happy. No more allergy problems for my pup and no more diarrhea.


----------

